#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Psoriasis-Arthritis - Schmerzen und Schwellung in Hand >

## Alabaster

Guten Tag,
ich habe eine Psoriasis-Arthritis hauptsächlich in den Händen. Ich bin bei einem Rheumatologen in Behandlung und nehme einmal in der Woche MTX und Folsäure. Ich bin immer gut damit zurecht gekommen. Doch jetzt habe ich starke und schmerzhafte Schwellungen an der rechten Hand. Im Bereich des Daumens und des Zeigefingers. Bei meinem Arzt bekomme ich erst in ca. vier Monaten einen Termin. Was kann ich selber tun, damit ich die Zeit irgendwie überbrücken kann? Schmerztabletten nehmen? 
Die Helferin in der Praxis empfahl mir die Hand zu kühlen und die Finger nicht zu sehr zu bewegen.
Das mache ich nun schon seit zwei Wochen, hilft aber nicht wirklich... 
Danke, für Ihre Hilfe
H. Licher

----------


## josie

Hallo Alabaster!
Ich würde nochmals in der Praxis anrufen und fragen, ob Du einen Cortisonstoß machen kannst und wie dieser aussehen soll.
Falls das nichts nützt, geh zum HA und hol dir da Rat, es nützt manchmal mehr, wenn der HA beim Rheumatologen nachfragt, als wenn es die Patienten machen.
Kühlen ist sicher nicht verkehrt aber bei einem rheum. Schub häufig nicht ausreichend, hilfreich sind NSAR wie Ibuprofen oder Voltaren o.ä und eben Cortison.

----------


## Alabaster

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Ich werde noch einmal in der Rheumapraxis anrufen.
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Hagebutte

Kurze Frage: Isst du viel getreideprodukte wie Müsli, Haferflocken, Brot...?

----------

